# What are we doing?!?!?!?!



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

The big men are slowly fading away and we need another shooter, has anybody heard ANYTHING?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Cuban is putting the franchise on Pavel's wide shoulders. Don't worry. 


Forget free agency, there's no cap room, at least until Finley goes


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

We NEVER have cap room, that hasn't stopped us before! And did you say PAVEL POSDKHSHGJYZN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> PAVEL POSDKHSHGJYZN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


u have an obsession of doing tht


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Patience. The Mavs always make a deal, so something will be done. How good of a move it will be I have absolutely no idea, but the Mavs will do something.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

nutmeged3 said:


> u have an obsession of doing tht


Pretty funny though.

I dont know, lets face it mavs fans. We're not going to sign any huge name in the market, the mavs are just going to have to develope within with Avery.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Cuban is too busy trying to buy the Pirates.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Patience. The Mavs always make a deal, so something will be done. How good of a move it will be I have absolutely no idea, but the Mavs will do something.



lol I know huh koko. Us experienced mavs fans know that when cuban is too quiet that means he has a hand in every trade or signing that is going on. He's up to something as usual.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

If we sign Hunter, everything will start looking up again. I think it will take most or all of the MLE so we will then have to use the LLE to find a shooter. Beyond that I would sign Rawle Marshall from the summer league team and then maybe resign Armstrong for the vet minimum as I don't think we are going to get another 3rd string PG who will help us more.

If make those moves along with the signing of Josh Powell which is the only thing we have anounced so far, I will be happy.

I just don't know what type of shooter we could get with the LLE. Would Alan Houston sign here for that since he will already be getting mega-bucks from the knicks?

If would be better if we could give Hunter less than MLE and use some of that along with LLE to get a shooter but there are not alot of them out there.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

nutmeged3 said:


> u have an obsession of doing tht


Are you a Mavs fan? You must not be becasue my :twocents: is that everyone should feel the same way....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like Pavel Podkolzine.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

WTChan said:


> I like Pavel Podkolzine.


 Why?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like Koko said, considering teams can't even sign players yet, we should just exercise some patience. I'd rather we take a while analyzing a possible deal than just doing it to make Sportscenter. There's a lot of offseason left. Not to say we should or would talk to him, but just for perspective, there's guys like Antoine Walker still out there, so there is a lot of time left in the offseason.

I'm not positive, but I believe the Walker and Jamison deals (to get them) took place relatively late in the summer, too.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

WTChan said:


> I like Pavel Podkolzine.


 :|


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Because he is so big and tall. With some training he'll be very hard to score on. Look at how difficult it is for players to score on Yao or Shaq. Sometimes you don't have to be that good of a defender to guard other bigs successfully, all you gotta do is stand there.



He's got potential


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im interested to see what the Mavs do they seemed like a team with such continuity and now Im wondering what will happen next...

They still have Dirk so not to much to worry about.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Because he is so big and tall. With some training he'll be very hard to score on. Look at how difficult it is for players to score on Yao or Shaq. Sometimes you don't have to be that good of a defender to guard other bigs successfully, all you gotta do is stand there.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got potential


 Just like it was difficult to score on Bradley.... or should I say Dunk on Bradley...


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Just like it was difficult to score on Bradley.... or should I say Dunk on Bradley...


Posterizing Bradley is a lot easier then posterizing Podkolzin.

Bradley is like a toy soldier compared to Pod who's like a tank!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> Posterizing Bradley is a lot easier then posterizing Podkolzin.
> 
> Bradley is like a toy soldier compared to Pod who's like a tank!


YEAH! :banana: :banana: 

Besides, Bradley was a defensive presence in his prime, before the knee injury that pretty much too away what very little mobility he had.
And he's big.


----------

